
Melinda Gates interview - drm237
http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/04/news/newsmakers/gates.fortune/index.htm#=rss
======
dcurtis
Wow, what an incredible article.

I have to remember to downplay the connection between Bill Gates and the
faults of Microsoft as a software company. I have a tremendous amount of
respect for the Gateses, more so now than before I read the article.

